# Hi from Ottawa, Canada



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome............... Glad you are here.

As far as glads as a honey source.......... wow,
that's a good question. If anyone can answer it
will be here. That must be a gorgeous site to see
loads of glads.

I'd suggest posting that question in the Bee Forum
and maybe Everything Honey.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome aboard gabloona


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome Gabloona...I don't know about whether the flowers you mentioned are more of nectar source or a pollen source. Perhaps someone will show up here that knows the answer to your question. You might also ask this question in other parts of this forum to see if you get a response. Again, welcome and best wishes.


----------

